

Why the Library of Congress cares about archiving our tweets - thinkzig
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/why-is-the-us-govt-archiving-your-tweets-we-ask-them.ars

======
astine
For those interested, I asked around and it looks like the entire Twitter
collection is only going to be 5TB worth.

~~~
ErrantX
I calculate the tweets data must be around 3.5TB so that figure seems about
right (if you throw in user and times tamp data)

------
DrSprout
I hope they do elect to store the actual URLs when URL shorteners are
involved. Really, though it would eat a hole in the URL shorteners' business,
I really think sites like Twitter should be dynamically 'fixing' those links
before inserting them into the database.

------
sjs382
I've been curious. Does this include the tweets of "private" accounts?

~~~
clistctrl
The article mentioned that only public accounts would be included.

